# 100% Polyester HIGHEST QUALITY t shirts for sublimation?



## elhines33 (Jan 28, 2011)

My boss has set me on a mission to find the absolute BEST and HIGHEST quality white t-shirts for sublimation. We currently use Vapor Apparel Basic Tee's, but she wants a little more quality than that. 

I've been searching around on sites like American Apparel and Trendy Blanks, and alot of the shirts they list are 100% poly, with moisture wicking finishes and antimicrobial stuff to minimize odors and such, will these still work for sublimation with the finishes on them? 

I've also been reading past posts for info, but most of the quality tshirt threads are about cotton... 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

We have been using American Apparel and Alternative Apparel "Burn Out" shirts. Customers love them.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Sport tek from San-mar has one for around $6. The white is nice. The light Oxford is really sharp since the contrast stitch is a different color.

Of course the big boys like champion, Nike, and under amour all have them.

Good luck!

Brent


----------



## Fleury266 (Jan 18, 2008)

Holloway and Augusta are my favorites. I have also had great results with A4, Badger, and Boomba poly performance shirts.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

*I have used Badger's white performance shirt for sublimation many times. One thing I really like about their shirt is that is now available in a soft cotton feel, very nice shirt, reasonably priced, and
Badger shirts seem to have a lot of room in them in the bigger sizes, and quite a bit longer than the Sanmar performance shirts.*


----------



## kwt1955 (Nov 3, 2011)

eagleact said:


> Sport tek from San-mar has one for around $6. The white is nice. The light Oxford is really sharp since the contrast stitch is a different color.
> 
> Of course the big boys like champion, Nike, and under amour all have them.
> 
> ...


I've tried the Sport Tec Shirts and have only had success with the white shirt. Any other color has a noticeable change when it is pressed and does not return to it's original color. I've tried changing pressure, and dwell with no luck. Best to stick with white.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we love the A4 brand. good luck uncletee


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Of course, the word "quality" means different things to different people.

To me, you have to decide if you want the traditional slick slinky polyester feel, or the "spun polyester" feel, which feels more like cotton.

In a white shirt, the Hanes h4820 is very nice, and some people prefer the feel of the fabric (that slinky polyester feel). I have good success with the white ones, but I avoid the colors. 

I also like the A4 n3142's because I have been pleased with the performance of the colored ones. They hold up to the temps very well, without discoloration. These are also the traditional polyester feel, similar to a Vapor micro-performance T. 

The Vapor Apparel products are top notch. When your boss says "higher quality than Vapor Apparel" ... that doesn't leave much room, as imho, Vapor is a "top of the line" choice. So, perhaps some details about what she wants to improve on would make your search easier. If you've only tried the Basic T's, they also offer the micro-performance line (a traditional feel as well). My only complaint about Vapor is that they have been sometimes hard to get. 

I have not tried Augusta or Holloway, so I can't offer an opinion there. I will second that I had bad luck sublimating the Sport-Tek colored shirts, but the white were OK. 

It's worth it to buy a few of each type/brand and test them yourself.

Good Luck!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

agree the vapor line basic really comparable to cotton and won't shrink, they do run small though. I always get the ? "100%cotton pre-shrunk" no cotton won't shrink. just have to get them to see it and feel it. goodluck uncletee.


----------



## BostonTee88 (May 29, 2013)

A4 isn't too bad but we have issues with them keeping stock.

Badger has good quality but are a little thin but still good.

Sport-Tek...not a fan.

Holloway and Augusta are owned by the same people so its the same product. Still Good.

BAW shirts are okay too.

Vapor is great

In Play Sportswear is great


----------

